# DARE IV



## dogmanjones61 (Jan 30, 2012)

Im a newbie here. I currently have a gas insert in my basement. I use it to heat it a room, bit wanted to try to heat thw whole basement. I found a Dare IV wood burning insert, free if I git it out. So here I am with an insert I know npthing about. I have flu block lined chimney with a flexible stainless insert. The wood insert is like brand new. Any help I can get is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## dogmanjones61 (Jan 31, 2012)

So iguess my questions are: can anyone tell me about the Insert? Can it even be used? thanks again


----------



## Locust Post (Jan 31, 2012)

I am personally not familiar with that insert. But can tell you if you can post some pics of the insert and even the chimney set up it would help. Lots of great people on here that are more than willing to help answer your questions but pictures are always a great help.


----------



## begreen (Jan 31, 2012)

Stop. You can not put a wood insert into a gas fireplace. We need more info before proceeding. Pictures and the make/model of the fireplace would help a lot.


----------



## dogmanjones61 (Jan 31, 2012)

Im sorry. i wasnt very clear in my earlier posts.  i have an envirogas model 95, fireplace insert. I want to remove it and replace with a wood burning fireplace insert (DARE IV by Harrington)i have included pics of the gas insert and wood insert. im hoping this clarifies things. I do have a stainless steel liner already in place for the gas unit. it looks to be 6in. The wood insert has 2 caged blowers on the front. Im pretty sure ill have to do some retro fitting to get the thing up and working. Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## webbie (Jan 31, 2012)

That's a late 1970's early 1980's insert - as I remember it was made in the south somewhere, probably NC. NC was ground zero for dozens of insert makers...many of them trying to copy the success of the Buck Stove.

So this stove is over 30 years old. It has no technology to burn the wood cleanly. 

Personally, if I were going to burn wood, I'd want to get the most heat out of it and disturb the neighbors as little as possible. That would require a newer and clean burning stove.
But if the wallet says no, you could probably hook this stove up with a liner or direct connection and get some use out of it.


----------



## rwhite (Jan 31, 2012)

Is that second picture the back wood insert that is framed in?


----------



## dogmanjones61 (Jan 31, 2012)

its a pic that i used from an online sale, just to show the model and damper area. I have a Heatform back in the fireplace. im looking more to use this as a supplental source, a casual fire here and there. my plan was to construct a steel flange to fit on the top of the insert and run 6 in. pipe up the flu 4ft or so ( to the flu liner or a bit higher). what are everyones thoughts with this?


----------



## begreen (Jan 31, 2012)

dogmanjones61 said:
			
		

> Im sorry. i wasnt very clear in my earlier posts.  i have an envirogas model 95, fireplace insert. I want to remove it and replace with a wood burning fireplace insert (DARE IV by Harrington)i have included pics of the *gas insert* and wood insert. im hoping this clarifies things. I do have a stainless steel liner already in place *for the gas unit*. it looks to be 6in. The wood insert has 2 caged blowers on the front. Im pretty sure ill have to do some retro fitting to get the thing up and working. Thanks for everyones help.



I'm totally confused by the references to gas unit. What is the make and model? Can you post a large picture? If this is a gas insert the flue liner may not be rated for wood. Also, the rectangular outlet on the Dare IV looks huge. What are its dimensions? It looks like it would need to be connected to at  up to at least an 8" pipe.


----------



## dogmanjones61 (Jan 31, 2012)

The insert was existing. It is being removed.the liner for it will not work with the dare wood insert. Ill measure the opening and get back to you.


----------



## rwhite (Feb 1, 2012)

I've often found that free is a misleading term. I've had alot of "free" animals and "free" cars and various and other sundry free items that have cost me a fortune over the years. Here is what I would do...Have the existing liner inspected and see if it's rated for wood burning. If you keep your eye out and do the work yourself you can get a used EPA  insert and new liner for around 1K. I have a feeling that you will be at least 1/2 that to install that old stove. If the dare insert is easy to get and your state has a turn in program then I would get it, otherwise I would pass. Even at scrap it's probably worth $30 so I would give it away to if someone would pull it and haul it off.


----------



## chub (Oct 30, 2012)

I have experience with the Dare IV. You'll need about 6 guys to move it. My grandfather's is still in use. I also own a Dare free standing model that I intend to be the center piece of my new den.
Back to the insert..... There was not a better one made and the pollution you create won't amount to spit. Much of it will stay in the chimney as creosote  anyway since it is so efficient, the smoke is cooler going out. So your chimney sweep would get out most of your pollution. The EPA hates that I'm sure since they can't run a test, and collect hundreds to put a sticker on it. If the EPA and pollution from a wood stove concerns you I would get a super efficient electric heater like the Amish-made ones.
Dare had the best wood to heat conversion in the industry. If I saw one for sale I would buy it just in case I put in a fireplace one day.
One note, check the seal on the doors and learn to adjust the "vent knobs" and damper. This thing has the BTU capacity to heat all/most of an average size home.
I have never seen one that works more efficiently. If your fans don't work you are on your own. Mr Harrington sold out to some yankee goober in the 1980s and the company soon went bankrupt. But there should be fans that could interchange. I'm just saying don't try to contact Harrington. BTW, Mr Harrington's peanut combines from the 1960/70s are still in use today. Back when they used to know how to make stuff.


----------

